# Lets Talk Vaping E Juice



## 2141zach (Sep 14, 2015)

Has anyone else tried this? http://www.vaporbeast.com/melon-head-watermelon-wintergreen.htmlIts really good watermelon with mint taste like the 5 gum. Whats your favorite juice?


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

Mix my own, currently working with a mix of aniseed, lemon/lime and orange -- it's a rough approximation of Tmax snake oil, which is cracking juice, btw.


----------



## 2141zach (Sep 14, 2015)

Nice that sounds like a very unique flavor, I really want to get into DIY juice when I have the money, never heard of aniseed.


----------



## plaidpajamas (Dec 8, 2015)

Oh man.

I never even heard of the stuff until I moved to CA.

It smells nice but I'm just waiting until they find out how bad they are.


----------



## Max XR (Apr 9, 2016)

Kind of do it as a hobby and crutch so I don't start the cigarettes.

For whatever reason I'm extremely sensitive to aged VG and PG in general, so my ejuice has to be fresh otherwise it hurts like hell to vape.

Using a SMOK TFV4 on top of a iStick 100w... have had a couple other mods but this is my current.


----------



## mvr (Apr 26, 2016)

I had an eGrip and I really got along with it, then I had the idea of selling it and getting myself a Joyetech eGo ONE for Christmas. Terrible idea, I don't get along with it and I've been keeping it in its original box since February


----------

